# non(?)-dos commands ???



## urbanite (Aug 19, 2005)

there seems to be some dos(?) commands which are not dos (or are they?), like

netstat
arp
tracert
ftp
etc...

the pattern here is that these commands are related to the web, but I'm wondering why these commands don't show up in the regular dos command lists, and how many other such non(?)-dos commands are there?


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I guess because they're 'less common' commands? They are all listed here tho.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Technically, those would be DOS "applications" since they require the presence of a program in order to execute.

Though there are tables showing which applications were included with which versions of DOS when they were released, there is really no limit to the number of these things and there are 1000's that were not included with the original DOS releases.


----------



## urbanite (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, that answered my question. 

Maybe you could answer my other question:

http://forums.techguy.org/t392039.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just to clarify a little further, I believe the difference is with what is referred to as Internal DOS commands vs. External DOS commands.

Internal DOS commands are in the COMMAND.COM file (at least as far as DOS is concerned). They would include commands such as DIR, COPY, DATE, TIME, SET, CLS, PROMPT, PATH, LOADHIGH, MD, RD, DEL, PAUSE and quite a few others. Since they are Internal commands, no other program is required since they are already loaded into memory with COMMAND.COM

External DOS commands, like the few networking ones you mentioned, require an external programs. Others would be programs like DISKCOPY, FDISK, FORMAT etc.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You're very welcome. Thanks for posting back.


----------

